# AXS shifting



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I’ve had XX1 AXS derailleur and shifter for almost 2yrs. I’ve run it with Shimano XT 51-10 cassette since new. Never tried a SRAM cassette. 

This derailleur has taken a beating on rocks a handful of times and keeps shifting amazing. I’ve had to replace the hanger once and used a hanger alignment tool a handful of times. I’d buy AXS again in a heartbeat 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Better luck than me. I hit a small-ish rock coming off a drop that smashed the whole thing off the hanger and folded it into the back wheel, taking out about a dozen spokes in the process. It was like an explosion - took me a minute to even figure out wtf had happened. It would have been salvageable by replacing the mounting bolt (that sheared off) but it also broke the cast aluminum bit around the b-adjust screw


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow. That’s a good ad for AXS considering that thing is beat up like crazy.


----------

